# Knicklichthalter für Feederrute



## Jockel13883 (29. September 2008)

Hallo Boardies,
ich angle gerne mit meinen Feederruten auf Zander und auch in der Brandung. Bisher hab ich dabei nachts immer die Knicklichter mit Tesafilm an die Spitzen geklebt, aber auf Dauer nervt das Abfriemeln nach dem Angeln doch ganz schön. Weiß jemand von euch, ob es Knicklichthalter für Feederrutenspitzen gibt und wenn ja wo?

Gruß
Jockel


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Hi, ja die gibt es.
Meine sind von balzer. http://www.yatego.com/angelshop-nie...ck-knicklichthalter-für-rutenspitze-3-6-4-3mm
Wenn du dir welche zulegen willst solltest du vorher allerdings den Durchmesser von deiner Spitze messen. Es gibt die in verschieden Durchmessern#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## Insulaner (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Gibt auch welche mit "Schraubzwingenverschluss" und Glöckchen. Da braucht man nichts messen.
http://https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/807.pdf


----------



## rob (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

bei mir passen die alle nicht auf die spitzen.ich bekomm sie nur etwas weiter hinten auf die rute.aber vielleicht hatte ich noch nie das richtige gesehen.

ich mach das so:  ich klebe mit thesa/isoband das plastikröhrchen aus der pakung direkt an die rutenspitze.
wenn ich in der nacht fische steck ich da mein knicki rein.am nächsten tag/fischen kommt es raus und ein neues rein.geht ruck zuck und funz super!!

lg rob


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Moin!

Kleb doch einfach nur das mitgelieferte Plastikröhrchen fest. 
Dann kannst die Lichter ohne Gefummel wechseln.

Edit:

Rob war schneller :q


----------



## rob (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

zwei doofe ein gedanke:q:q:m


----------



## Jockel13883 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Hey, da waren ja schon echt gut Sachen dabei, nen Kumpel von mir hat mich grade auf die Idee gebracht, zwei von den mitgelieferten Röhrchen mittels Schrumpfschlauch auf der Spitze zu befestigen, sodass man ein Knicklicht dazwischen festschieben kann, so kann sich dann die Schnur auch nicht unter dem Knicklichthalter verfangen.


----------



## rob (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Hey, da waren ja schon echt gut Sachen dabei, nen Kumpel von mir hat mich grade auf die Idee gebracht, zwei von den mitgelieferten Röhrchen mittels Schrumpfschlauch auf der Spitze zu befestigen, sodass man ein Knicklicht dazwischen festschieben kann, so kann sich dann die Schnur auch nicht unter dem Knicklichthalter verfangen.



servus!
ich denk das kannst du vergessen!das hält nie....

versuch mal so wie kai und ich es dir empfohlen haben.du wirst nie wieder stress damit haben!hält super und lässt sich schnell wechseln.das röhrchen klebst du oben,also über den ringen, auf die spitze.so das, wenn ein knicki drinnen steckt, es ca. 1,5 cm über die rutenspitze geht.die schnur läuft unten durch und kann sich nicht verwickeln.auch beim überkopf auswerfen nicht....

lg rob


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Hab neulich inner Angelzeitung gelesen, da hat man die Knicklichter mit Heisskleber (ein Tropfen) an der Spitze befestigt. 
Hab es selber noch ncicht probiert, angle nachts meistens mit Schwimmer (+Knicklicht) und Pieper.


----------



## Jockel13883 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tips, hab jetzt 10 Tage frei und werd das alles mal ausgiebig testen, mal schaun, was im Endeffekt am besten klappt.


----------



## Multe (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Probiere die ganze Geschichte mal mit einem Beta - Light, dann hast du mit dem wechseln keine Probleme mehr. Beta-Light an der Feederspitze mit transparentem Schrumpfschlauch überziehen - erhitzen - fertig.


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Erst das Knicklicht ins Gummi,dann wieder raus und dann das Gummi einfach über die Spitze ziehen....am besten eins oben eins unten...das hält#6


----------



## Jockel13883 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Hab jetzt an der Spitze mit Schrumpfschlauch das mitgelieferte Röhrchen befestigt. Steckt man ein Knicklicht hinein, steht dieses über den Spitzenring hinaus. Hält bombenfest und lässt sich gut wechseln. Problem gelöst. Vielen Dank für die Tips, wie ihr seht, ist es im Endeffekt eine Kombination aus verschiedenen Ideen geworden.
Petri

Jockel


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Hab neulich inner Angelzeitung gelesen, da hat man die Knicklichter mit Heisskleber (ein Tropfen) an der Spitze befestigt.


 

Denke auch das die Idee mit den mitgelieferten Röhrchen die beste ist.

Zu dem Tip aus der Angelzeitung #d
Wenn Ich jetzt Nachmittags schon ans Wasser fahre, und mir Abend´s/Nacht´s nen Knicklicht an die Spitze kleben will |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Such Ick mir dann ne Steckdose am Wasser ***wegen der Klebepistole***#c#c#c
Oder gibbet die jetzt schon als Akkuvariante...
Oder klebe Ich das zu Hause schon dran, am Wasser knicke und schüttel Ick dann meine Rutenspitze ??? |bigeyes|bigeyes
Komischer Tip von der Angelzeitung *echt seltsam*


----------



## fisherb00n (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Du kannst Heißkleber auch mit nem Feuerzeug bearbeiten...aber ich würde nie im Leben ein Knicklicht an die Rute kleben...

Das kann dem Blank nicht guttun...außer mit nicht so extremen Klebeband...


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Du kannst Heißkleber auch mit nem Feuerzeug bearbeiten...aber ich würde nie im Leben ein Knicklicht an die Rute kleben...
> 
> Das kann dem Blank nicht guttun...außer mit nicht so extremen Klebeband...


Ja genau so war das auch gedacht, stand mal in einer Ausgabe der Angelwoche.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Ich habe das Problem anderes gelöst ( und bin ein wenig von unserer Angelindustrie enttäuscht, dass die Jungs so was nicht anbieten ).

Größerer Spitzenring auf die Rute und schon kann man das Knicklicht durchschieben. Es gibt keine Verhedderungen.

Das Bild zeigt es:


----------



## rob (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

nicht das du dann in der nacht quer zur rute anschlägst:q:q:m


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Hallo Rob,

nachts quer zur Rute anschlagen.......Ich werde es mal versuchen!
Mein bisher bester Anschlag im Jahr 2008 war immerhin ein Zander mit 84 cm

Quer angeschlagen schaffe ich bestimmt noch meinen Traum von 1 Meter !!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Hab HIER noch was witziges gefunden ...


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Diese Basteleien beweisen, dass offensichtlich doch ein Bedarf für eine vernünftige Knicklichthalterung bei Feederruten besteht.

Viele meiner Bekannten fischen zwischenzeitlich mit der Feeder auf Zander. Rolle zu - Fetzen als Köder. Beim geringsten Zupfer " Anschlag" !!!
Daher ist ein ordentlich befestigtes Knicklicht an der Spitze der Rutte ein absolutes Muss !


----------



## feeder67 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

abhilfe schaft da schrumpf schlauch aus dem elektrick bedarf.auf die rute schieben.am beiden seiten ein stück von ca 3cm das knichlicht mit 1cm daruter leicht erhitzen das es schrumpft.jetzt hält das knicki und lässt sich durch verschieben des schlauchs austauschen.viel spass beim basteln.
gruß feeder


----------



## kingandre88 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knicklichthalter für Feederrute*

Ich nehme 2 von den Röhrchen die bei den Knicki´s dabei sind und schieb die auf die Spitze!!!:m


----------

